# Colt New Agent 45



## John Brown

Colt New Agent.



The sights are a "gutter" in the top of the slide. It's sort of like looking at the sights on an old S&W J frame. Just a groove.

Designed for no snag draws, and ultimate concealment, and up close and personal "business". Most of the time, under duress, point shooting is used anyway. But they do work. Just takes a little getting used to when shooting at paper targets.


----------



## cougartex

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Tell me about reliability.
Any misfeeding issues? Will it reliably feed hollow-point bullets?
Any failures to eject? Any stovepipes?
Which .45 load does it like best?


----------



## John Brown

It is the exact same pistol as a Colt Defender, which I have owned, except for being blued, and the sights. I have not fired this one yet. But my Defender had over 5000 rounds fired, and not once did it misfire or misfeed any ammo I tried. Hollowpoints are no problem. Accuracy was great. Way better than some 4 inchers I've shot. 

Colt does 3 inchers correctly, unlike a couple of other brands that I won't mention. 

IMO Colt makes the best 3 inch 1911. Period.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Thanks.


----------



## samurai

I just traded for one about a month ago. Mine came with Crimson trace laser grips on it and it seem that they help me "find" the target and then the "point and shoot" takes over. I also put an "arched" main spring housing on mine that also helped get a more natural position to fire. This gun will definitely be my new carry gun as soon as I have about 50-75 more rounds through it. I like shooting 185 gr and 200 gr bullets the best.


----------



## John Brown

I've been shooting for 40 years, and in all that time, I think "point shooting" is something that is now ingrained into me. Even with a single action revolver that has crappy sights, as most of them have, I've always just put my "minds eye" down the bore, and pulled the trigger. It's not bullseye shooting, but I can keep things in a decent group at 10 yards that way. 

One gun. Lots of practice, and you will KNOW where it's aiming, before you pull the trigger, without worrying about sights. It's like an invisible laser....sort of.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Nice gun. I had one briefly and put a mixture of ball and HP through it without any feeding troubles although admittedly a small sampling. My problem was it ejected brass right back at my face with enough velocity to draw blood. Hence the small sampling of rounds expended. Learned a vauable lesson about shooting glasses and a hat with a brim. I realise now that in the hands of someone who knows/new what they are doing an extractor tune was all that it needed but alas I traded it on who knows what.

I liked and still do the overall concept of the Agent as a close quarters point shooting defensive piece. I also agree about the 3" shorties in general. While they can all be a bit tempermental Colt seems to make one of the most dependable. Enjoy!


----------

